# Installing island range hood on slanted ceiling



## bcemail (Sep 18, 2010)

Our cooktop is on an island in the center of the kitchen, and we've never had a vent hood over it, but want to install one since we need a new light fixture there anyway. The ceiling is about 7' above the cooktop, and is slanted/cathedral style (also, the island is at an angle to the ceiling/walls, but I don't think that will matter).
I've seen a lot of installations online and they often involve building a soffit box to get a level surface. I've also seen a few pictures where the chimney seems to go flush with the cathedral ceiling, then has a frame/trim piece above it, which I like the look of. 
I know I need a level surface to attach the mounting piece to, but can this be above the ceiling level? I have access to the area above, which is several feet of crawl/attic space under the sloping roof. Can I just put some extra 2x4 support, attach the mounting plate to that, and run the chimney a little through the ceiling? I didn't think the chimney would get hot enough to cause any problems.
Any one have experience with this type of install? I just realized I probably need to have extra chimney then what comes with most hoods. I _think_ I can handle this installation, as it doesn't seem overly technical. Roof is a gentle slope in that area, and I'll use plenty of caulk, since a leaking ceiling would be very unfortunate (wife already raised that issue!).
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

can you post a picture or link to the one you have in mind


----------



## bcemail (Sep 18, 2010)

Nealtw said:


> can you post a picture or link to the one you have in mind


Sort of like this one, with just a small frame.

Also realized that extension chimneys will add more cost than I thought, which might make a soffit box more appealing...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

A simple box is easy enough unless you want to build it to match the angle of the island too. Do you have trusses above? I don't think it is classed as a chimney but needs to sealed to the ceiling like one.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

What's your plan for venting once you have the duct up above the ceiling? Through the roof?

I would think a box would be the easy button; easy to attach to the ceiling via joist or truss, and you could make it match your cabinetry.


----------



## ckLoveland (10 mo ago)

bcemail said:


> Sort of like this one, with just a small frame.
> 
> Also realized that extension chimneys will add more cost than I thought, which might make a soffit box more appealing...


Like this solution! Did you move the mounting bracket for the chimney and hood up into the attic? And then slide the chimney up through the ceiling? I have a similar situation and trying to come up with a solution. Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------

